# Century Village



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

How good is it? I know it has an amazing ambiance but i have no idea how much it costs. Basically i want to take someone there, she hasnt been in Dubai for too long and neither have i! 

So my questions are, is it full of hype or is it actually worth it?

I travel by metro so which is the closest metro(i can actually find that out with google maps so not a big question)

Whats the price range? - Dubai has such a wide range in prices that its pretty hard to guess, so some info would be good 

and is it toooooo Romantic? because while i am a hopeless romantic, i dont want to freak the girl out! :confused2:

Oh and if not century village, are there any other places that you'd recommend?
so any help will be appreciated 

Cheers,
Govind


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What are you expecting? It's an area with lots of different restaurants by the Tennis Stadium on the other side of the Irish Village. It's been there for years. Gets busy at weekends, especially in the cooler weather when people sit outside.

Prices vary depending on the restaurant, but are generally reasonable. All licenced.

Have you looked at their website? Century Village


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> What are you expecting? It's an area with lots of different restaurants by the Tennis Stadium on the other side of the Irish Village. It's been there for years. Gets busy at weekends, especially in the cooler weather when people sit outside.
> 
> Prices vary depending on the restaurant, but are generally reasonable. All licenced.
> 
> Have you looked at their website? Century Village


Doh! couldnt find the site on google at first. Thanks! And it seems to be well within my range, i was planning on around 200 DHS(excluding the money for a drink or two)

Do you know of any other places? Decent food and Ambiance, not too loud, can order drinks, etc.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr.Sleek said:


> Doh! couldnt find the site on google at first. Thanks! And it seems to be well within my range, i was planning on around 200 DHS(excluding the money for a drink or two)
> 
> Do you know of any other places? Decent food and Ambiance, not too loud, can order drinks, etc.


Having been here nearly six years, I know many places  What area do you want? 

Century Village/Irish Village is classic Dubai old school. I used to go there a lot when I lived closer.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> Having been here nearly six years, I know many places  What area do you want?
> 
> Century Village/Irish Village is classic Dubai old school. I used to go there a lot when I lived closer.


Wow! Area isnt much of an issue as long as its close by a metro station 

value for money, a good ambiance and a place where you could talk so not too loud. Those are my criteria's atm.

Right now Century Village seems good, i think getting down at GGICO Metro station will leave you pretty close to it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr.Sleek said:


> Wow! Area isnt much of an issue as long as its close by a metro station
> 
> value for money, a good ambiance and a place where you could talk so not too loud. Those are my criteria's atm.
> 
> Right now Century Village seems good, i think getting down at GGICO Metro station will leave you pretty close to it.



That's going to limit you. No idea how close the metro is to Century Village as I don't use it. Some of these aren't near metro stations so you'd have to take a cab, but all are licenced.

Crown Plaza SZR - Oscar's Wine Society
Fibber Magees
Loca or Sho Cho in Dubai Marine Resort
Dubai Marina Yacht Club
Boardwalk or QDs at Creek Golf Club
Bidi Bondi on the Palm
Billy Blues or Coconut Grove in Rydes Plaza
The Cellar (by Irish Village)
The Warehouse at Airport Meridian hotel


Most places will be busy Thursday & Friday nights.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> That's going to limit you. No idea how close the metro is to Century Village as I don't use it. Some of these aren't near metro stations so you'd have to take a cab, but all are licenced.
> 
> Crown Plaza SZR - Oscar's Wine Society
> Fibber Magees
> ...


Sweet! thanks for the list!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

GGICO station is the closest and a 5-10 minute walk. Century village is not that buzzing, the Irish Village next to it is. There is however a decent Italian restaurant in Century village worth checking out although your budget may be more suitable to the Irish village pub food which is not too shabby but nothing I'd go out of my way for.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> That's going to limit you. No idea how close the metro is to Century Village as I don't use it. Some of these aren't near metro stations so you'd have to take a cab, but all are licenced.
> 
> Crown Plaza SZR - Oscar's Wine Society
> Fibber Magees
> ...


That's quite a mixture. Cellar, Boardwalk/QDs, Yacht Club, Loca/ShoCho off the top of my head aren't the cheapest places to eat.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

zin said:


> GGICO station is the closest and a 5-10 minute walk. Century village is not that buzzing, the Irish Village next to it is. There is however a decent Italian restaurant in Century village worth checking out although your budget may be more suitable to the Irish village pub food which is not too shabby but nothing I'd go out of my way for.


sweet, will look up the irish village then  thanks!

Would you happen to know which exit of the metro station is the best?(not a big deal)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Taking the Metro to the Irish Village? You certainly know how to show a girl a good time!

Take a taxi to Dubai Mall and go to one of the restaurants overlooking the fountains, she'll like that. And she'll probably be cautious about drinking alcohol with you anyway.


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

Agree with Gavtek, I've found century village to be pretty dead and most restaurants apart from Irish pub are empty most of the time, at dancing fountain however it is really busy and gives a good atmosphere, but as Gavtek pointed out there is no alcohol.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I do wonder when some of you have been to Century Village as it gets pretty busy at the weekends in the cooler months...


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

It sounds like the OP is planning on going sometime soon, so I would not yet class this as cool nights?

I stayed in the Bustan Rotana when I first got here and frequented the area most nights during the month of September, unless you were there at the weekend you were generally eating in restaurants alone. Maybe I'm an early eater?? I was going down around 8pm and by time I left at 10/10:30pm it was still dead. I am now staying opposite end of Dubai so maybe I was just going in the wrong month as have not been back. (found same when I visited in January, April & May) it certainly never inspired me to travel from Jumeirah lake towers to keep frequenting the area.

As I said, maybe i was going the wrong months, if October sees a dramatic increase in patrons I would happily return.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I heard a rumor that The Cellar has closed.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I would. It's cool enough to sit outside now. Summer is over.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> I heard a rumor that The Cellar has closed.


Sadly not a rumour. It closed a couple of weeks back.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Shame. Guess something else will open in its place, but it was always a good option Deira side.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Cellar has been struggling for the last year, mainly due to the new hotel they are building right beside it.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Taking the Metro to the Irish Village? You certainly know how to show a girl a good time!
> 
> Take a taxi to Dubai Mall and go to one of the restaurants overlooking the fountains, she'll like that. And she'll probably be cautious about drinking alcohol with you anyway.


lol no! i would be meeting her there, We live in different parts of dubai and sadly i dont have a license yet.

And alcohol was her plan.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In that case, I wouldn't worry about where you take her, save your money for the taxi home.


----------

